# Vampy Valentine Card Exchange 2015



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Stealing the opening post from last year's thread to start off with - Hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes doing that.... but here goes - 

*ARE YOU FEELING A CHILLY SENSATION FROM THE TOP OF YOUR CRANIUM TO THE TIP OF YOUR FIBULA? DO YOU SUFFER FROM COLD-HEART SYNDROME SOON AFTER THE NEW YEAR ARRIVES? DO THE FRIGID FINGERS OF WINTER GRIP YOUR THROAT... uh hem, Uh I mean GRIP YOUR THOUGHTS AND CAUSE YOU TO WONDER IF YOU WILL EVER FEEL THE WARM SENSATION OF THE HOT SUN ON YOUR FACE EVER AGAIN?*

Well then -- it MUST BE TIME ONCE AGAIN FOR VAMPIRE VALENTINES - 2015!
Take a bite out of your winter doldrums and share the love - just in time for Valentine's Day!

It's fun - easy - and a great way to warm up your winter!​ 
Here is how it works:
Post in this thread if you wish to exchange valentine greetings with other Halloween Forum members., and indicate if you have a mailing limit for the number of valentines you wish to send out and where you're willing to mail to... USA, USA & Canada, Everywhere and Anywhere. (It can be a letter, greeting card, postcard or note - handmade or store bought. We love them all!) - SOOOO TRUE
Then exchange addresses via private message with others who wish to exchange valentines, and have fun!

While a mailing deadline of February 10th to get the the Valentines to their intended on time since we're starting a later then in the past try to get them into the mail as close to Valentines Day as possible. Here's wishing the next few weeks of winter will be a little bit warmer thanks to sharing the love by exchanging Vampire Valentines!

NOW - let the biting begin! Buwaa ha haaaa!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I've not got a design yet but I'm in for an unlimited number USA and Canada maybe one or 2 overseas. PM me if you want to exchange.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in! Thank you Stinkerbell n Frog Prince for starting this thread! 
I will send anywhere and no limit


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I wanna play too! I will mail anywhere and have no limit on how many!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm so in! I need some distraction from all the crazy in my house lately.....

I will send anywhere and no limit as well.....


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

giving this a little boot in the pants to bump it up... Got to be more lovers.... urrrr biters out there.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll bite, but then that's always been my problem. It's what got me run out of London by torchlight in 1690. But I digress. I'll be glad to send anywhere. Who knows, I might end up finding a place where the locals are friendly and unsuspecting. Oh, did I think that out loud?


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im in too! No limit for me. I will send anywhere too


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am in! JUST PM ME! No limit at all.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like we need a bumpity bump bunp bump... There's got to be more of us who want to show the love....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

COME ON PEOPLE. Join the Fun! Keep adding me. Silver Lady and I just thought up a plan for the Valentine cards. I cant wait to get started. This is a new year for all of us. Let's make the most of it.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my design figured out and bought supplies! I love having something to look forward to in this nasty weather besides just bills in my mailbox! Anyone else wanna exchange with me? Come join in the fun!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so in!!!!!! Pm me I'll pm you
Hallentines


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

time to bumpity bump bump bump this up.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Come join us!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I can still exchange with more ghouls and gurls! Come join us!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm in. Planning on making cards since I spent money to buy card stock at Halloween and never signed up for that thread.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Won't you be my spooky hallontine !!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in. should be fun.


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm in, no limit. PM me!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I have no limit, and I will send anywhere. mine will be store bought. in the past I sent to anyone on the forum I had an address on, 60 or 70 people, but limited funds will only allow for all those that sign up and exchange addresses with me. I am so looking forward to valentines. 
stinkerbell, in the past Susie boo always ran this exchange, but she has a lot going on in her life right now. she will be glad someone picked up the valentine exchange and executed it. thank you.
I've written down every ones names that have shown interest, and I will pm you later. I have to get ready for work now.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Got my design figured out, all my stuff bought too. I should be sending them out in the next couple days.
Lots more room if anyone else wants to exchange.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it me or is the Bloody Valentine's card exchange get smaller and smaller every year?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I've never done the valentine exchange before. Just the Halloween one. Is store bought ok? I'll try to think of a design, but I may do store bought. I'd like to set a limit of ten to make sure I have time to get them out. I'll mail to U.S. & Canada. This sounds fun!


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

I'm in for 10.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes the Vampy Valentines are just like the Halloween card exchange... Handmade, store bought, something inbetween... Vampy, Halloweenie or normal Valentines... Just want to share the love....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, you guys who are only wanting so many, make sure you post when you have enough. gee, I better pm fast so I have first shot at you guys. lol.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi guys I'm in!!! Please PM me your info, no limit 

thanks!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Stinkerbell I tried messaging you but I received a message that says your inbox is full


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry about that I've cleared out the old cobwebs so there's room now for more. 



Spookybella977 said:


> Stinkerbell I tried messaging you but I received a message that says your inbox is full


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thought I would give this a bump! We need to get this out! COME ON PEOPLE! Join the Fun!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I have just two I'm still hoping to hear from. and even though the group may be smaller, it still rocks.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is true, everyone is also so dang creative too and it does not matter if you made the card or if you brought the card. You made an effort to do so.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm in, first time for me  no limit and will mail anywhere just pm me!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

now I have a different 2 I'm waiting on + 1.

hey, and everyone, besides pm'ing valentines and thanking them, post here as well if you please. thank you


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, I just got the plus one. just need the 2 now


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Planning on buying stamps tomorrow and hopefully making cards on Sunday. It has been a busy time and I haven't been checking in on the forum as much as usual for the last couple weeks so I apologize if I was slow to reply to anyone.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't wait to start receiving all of your beautiful cards, whether they are store bought or homemade, they make these dreary winter days so much more bearable!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

My cards are ready to go for those that I have addresses for.  Excited to send and receive cards, will make a day that's normally boring for me fun!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll join the madness  will pm later!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got some of the stuff. Just have not started. I had to be good girl and do my homework first, cook supper, and clean up the kitchen before I could do anything. LOL


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I do believe I have all my stuff for card making... so will be getting started this weekend.


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

I've got room for a few more if anyone's still interested


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I've got room for more people as well


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so far I have 15 people. still hoping I hear from one more. then again they might already have their limit. so it's all good if I don't.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

yay! we should have a rotten egg exchange too??


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

hallowmas said:


> yay! we should have a rotten egg exchange too??


I thought so too there was a little chatter about doing one last year but it never amounted to anything... I nominate hallowmas to start that thread.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

hallowmas - that would be a lot of fun!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I think I have figured out my design which would be a combination of cute and creepy. I could easily leave off the creepy if anyone prefers just cute.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm happy with cute and creepy  I have 13 cards ready to go and happy to send more.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll have mine this week it's a mixer hallontines


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not sure how to post threads but I'll give it a try for a rotten egg hallowe'en bunny exchange


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Creepy and cute works for us...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

hallowmas said:


> I'm not sure how to post threads but I'll give it a try for a rotten egg hallowe'en bunny exchange


Hallowmas to start a new thread is easy. At the bottom of the General Halloween sub forum is an orange button that say start a new thread or something like that. Click it and post what you want about a new Rotten Egg Exchange. I think a basic cut and paste from past exchanges would work... That's all I did to start this thread. Just make sure to change the name from... Halloween, Krampus or Vampy to whatever you'd like to call the new card exchange... say Rotten Eggs. Add a new date to try to have things in the mail... That's all I did.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Great thanks it the rotten egg bunny exchange! Need to get supplies ! Trip to hobby lobby or michaels


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I wish we Could join this year. Too much going on.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Halloweenking I would be happy to send you a vampy valentine even if you don't have time to send one in return.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Itzpopolotl said:


> Halloweenking I would be happy to send you a vampy valentine even if you don't have time to send one in return.


We wouldn't feel right.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> We wouldn't feel right.


 Maybe you can feel left then instead


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hallowmas (or anyone else who starts it), if you do decide to start the Rotten Egg Exchange, I'm totally in!

I brought out the supplies, & the Valentines should be mailing out today or tomorrow (depending on how early/late my mailperson is). This doesn't mean that any latecomers will miss out, though, as I have plenty more....


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Maybe you can feel left then instead


That made me laugh Stinkerbell, lol.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> That made me laugh Stinkerbell, lol.


I'm glad... now just never feel left behind....


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Rotten egg exchange sounds... intriguing? 

My cards will be going out this week and will be a combo of handmade and store bought.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Frog prince assures me that our cards went out this afternoon... I do have a few extra if any late comers wanna join in.

As for rotten egg card exchange my mind is whirring with a couple of ideas... so we're so in of someone starts it up.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just mailed all of mine out this morning so hope you guys get them soon!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I came up with a design and made a few, hope to send them out tomorrow. Hmmmmm.....Rotten Egg cards-bunny-vs-skelletons, I have some interesting ideas for that one. I'll keep an eye out for it! I received a card the other day from Hallorenescene, I'll try to post it next. Thanks Hallorenescene! It's cool!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Man I hate technology, wish I was Amish! ok, I think I got the picture uploaded.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks again Hallorenescene!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I finished making cards today, please forgive any errors in spelling, I am on pain meds for toothache that will have a root canal for Monday and I know I misspelled a few words... I am hoping to get them in the mail in the morning!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Pain med can be good things... no worry's on spelling I can't for anything... spell check is always on me. 

Got my first one from Hallorenescene, Thanks so much... Can't wait to see everyone's cards...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im all finished and mailing out tomorrow morning  
Can’t wait to see everyones cards!
Got my first one from Halloecence! Thanks so much


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

great! I'm glad some of you have gotten my cards. that makes three of you. I have all of mine mailed out now. mailed the last ones yesterday. had to get more stamps from the post office.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Can't wait to see all of the creative cards coming in.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Got all my cards mailed but two, need to get more stamps when the Hubs gets home from work! I can't wait to see everyone's cards! It makes not only my day but my 4 kids love taking turns opening them as they come! And I always proudly display them in my home!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Got my first card from hallorenescene - thank you!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Got my first card from hallo, thank you!! Mine went in the mail this afternoon.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, 5 have gotten mine so far.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I should have mine in the mail Monday , sorry for th lateness in mailing , changed shifts at work


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I mailed out my cards yesterday! Can't wait for everyone to receive them!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay cards done going to mail box


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Mine are all stamped and addressed. They will be going out on the deadline Tuesday. I have finished the fronts but haven't finished the backs or signed them yet. I may have to go with an alternate design for the back if I can't find a way to print what I want to print.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I sent one valentine out, and it came back. will resend it


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

All my cards went out the other day


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Got lots of cards today, Thank you Kmeyer1313, Beautifulnightmare, Itzpcpolotl, Spookybella977, and Stinkerbell&Frog prince
I love all the cards. Definetly brightened up my day


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sniff, I haven't received any cards ....yet.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Hallo I know yours from me is in the mail on the 6th so hopefully you will get it in the next day or so.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks itz. I'm looking forward to it. I will check tomorrow


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I sent yours out on saturday Hallorenescene!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Frog assures me ours went out on the 4th so they should be showing up soon...


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Got my first batch of cards! Thank you all!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, I got your card yesterday - I love it! Thank you.....I always love y'all's photos...

I mailed out the valentines last week - & I see that they're already getting to people - so if you're on my list & you don't see my card in your mailbox somewhat soon, please let me know. I'll gladly send out more if something got lost, & I don't want you to miss out.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Stinkerbell and frog prince, hostesswiththemostess, and kmeyer I got your cards yesterday. Thank you so much! Spookybella I got your card today however am not allowed go open it yet, someone decided that it was a good place to take a nap. Not sure why the picture is showing up sideways.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I got so many awesome Valentines in the mail today! Thank you so much Itzpopolotl, Spookybella977. Lady Arsenic, dee14399, kmeyer1313, Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, & beautifulnightmare! They all are great!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got two cards today - from dee14399 & Spookybella977! Thank you - they're awesome! 

I have a nasty little cold, & they helped cheer me up a little....


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Just to let you know, I am late getting them mail! They should be mailed tomorrow so don't fret. Spookyone is thrilled to be getting cards from you guys. They had totally made her day just like we thought them would. She loves them all.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

The postman must have loved me got 6 cards today. Many thanks to Kmeyer1313, Itzpopolotl, Beautifulnightmare, Lady Arsenic, Dee14399 & Spookybella977. They are all great...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

itz, my cat is black and white and long haired too. you have a beautiful cat.
I got a box full of cards yesterday. 
scareme sent me a cute puppy dog. him I could hug.
beautifulnightmare sent me a homemade one. it's a reaper who wants a hug. although I like the card, it is awesome....no hugs for the reaper from me. lol.
itzpopoloti, sent me a very pretty butterfly card. then she stuck some cute Halloween stickers on it. I collect stickers. I'm going to try and pry off all your stickers for my book. 
hostesswiththemostess, sent me a beautiful, glittery, homemade card. I glitter as I type. lol.
spookybella977, sent me my first ever sugar skull of any sort. I think the card is homemade. it is very pretty. even the cute hearts are a nice touch.
and lastly, but not leastly, so far that is
stinkerbellandfrogprince, sent me a lovely home made card. thank you for the posey. and boy did I get hearted. thank you for taking the time to punch all those. 
I will display my cards and enjoy them for a time, and then I will take some to work. we have a resident that likes something to do. she's pretty forgetful. I take my cards to work and put them in a shoe box. then when she is asking for something to do, I give her my cards. I ask her if she will sort them for me. I have her put all the Halloween together, the Christmas together, etc. she will sit there and read them. and sort them. she enjoys doing that. 
thanks for the cards everyone. they are much appreciated.


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Two more fantastic cards received yesterday! I have (hopefully) sent everyone a PM for ones received thus far. 

Hopefully everyone will start getting mine today  Mailed Monday, with 1 special late-bee yesterday.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Hallo she didn't let me open my card until like 9 pm that night because she passed out there. I will have to remember you collect stickers and put a few extras in on their sheets for you next time.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got three cards today - from itzpopolotl, beautifulnightmare, & hostesswiththemostess! Thank you guys! When I'm feeling a bit better, I'll post a shot of where the cards are displayed - & yes, knowing my furry children, I'm sure at least one of them will try to worm their way into the shot! lol


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hallorenescene, did you get mine yet? Let me know if it never arrives, I'll send you another one. I got some great cards these last two days or so! Thanks Hostesswiththemostess, Stinkerbell & Frogprince, Beautifulnightmare, & Kmeyer1313!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Here they are so far...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

itz, that is funny. sounds like you baby your cat too. my grandson complains I spoil my cat. I say....I spoil you too, so what's your point. lol. 
yes, I have a sticker collection. when my daughter was little, I had a chart hanging up. for each chore she did, she would put an X. then at the end of the month we would tally up her X's and go hit the coach house. they sold stickers. we would both indulge in stickers. we each had an album we put them in. I still add to my album. my grandkids love looking at my album. this year we were all tight for money. I found at goodwill 2 albums that hadn't ever been taken out of their plastic for a $1.00 each. and I have quite a few duplicate stickers. so that was one gift I gave the grandkids. we sat down and had fun designing their albums. my daughter still has her album too. oh, and she got a penny for each chore she did.
lady arsenic, yes, I got your card. thank you very much.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea I spoil her some. Wants the point in having pets if you can't spoil them a little??  that's cool that you collect stickers, when I was little I had a sticker album and my sisters and I collected stickers. I can't remember if I got rid of it or stuffed it in a box with my toys to be put in storage until I or one of my sisters have kids. Hmmm now you have me wondering lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady arsenic, I guess I thought I got your card, but I didn't. I got it today. thank you very much. it's very pretty. I love the touch of rhinestones. it's such great colors and I like the layout of it.
dee, you made that card! WOW! that took some work. I thought when I saw it, what super hero is that now. then I turned it so I could look at it better. OOPS! it's a vampire isn't it. lol. it's very cool. I love it. 
kmeyer, I like your name. very pretty. is it something made up? or is it a nationality? my daughters name is kaniz. it means a maiden of God in aisian indian. her daughters name is kamina. ka from kaniz, and mina from her other grandmother who is Philippino. the card is ughhhmazing. it reminds me of monster high kids. I love monster high kids. the cut out glittery heart is very pretty. I think I will use it for a book mark. I love to read. and the lenticular trading card is awesome. I have a tin I collect lenticulars in. that lenticular really morphs out better than any lenticular I have ever seen. 

so I have cards from...
stinkerbellandfrogprince
hostesswiththemostess
beautifulnightmare
kmeyer1313
scareme
dee14399
lady arsenic
spookybella977
itzpopoloti

thanks everyone.

so that's 9 out of 16. 7 more to go


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got Hostesswiththemostess's card yesterday and Frog nearly got the stir fry glittered while opening it...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im glad you liked it Hallorenescene! Yea I made it, it was fun 
I thought the vampire was fitting for Valentines day


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Stinkerbell - haha!! My house was glittered after doing those! lol 

Hallowmas - Got your card today! Thank you!!! I love it!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I love all of my cards so much...... thank you all 
i also got my supplies for the rotten egg/bunny exchange!!!!!!!


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

2 more received. Thanks scareme & Itz!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I have received so many nice cards I will have to try to make a list or at least take a picture of them tomorrow and share. I have enjoyed every single one of them so much! Thank you


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you Lady Arsenic - I got your card today! 

Hallorenescene, yes, my mother made it up - two letters from her name (deborAH), two letters from my father's name (KeIth), & an S in the middle. It's cool to have such a unique name except that almost no one ever says it right.....it's pronounced like Lisa, but with a K......the H is silent, which confuses the crud out of people, & lots of folks want to pronounce it Kesha (nope, h is in the wrong place for that) or they want to massacre it in new & fun ways.......I have in-laws who have known me for years and still can't get it right!  I think when we have kids, they're going to have easy-to-say names! lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my daughters name is kaniz, it's pronounced denise, but with a k. people butcher it too. her middle name is harder I guess. I have 5 birth certificates. that's how many before they got it right. silly people. I think it's clever how your parents made up your name. it's very pretty too. 
I enjoy seeing every ones cards. lady arsenic, I know you got my card, but I don't see it displayed with all your cards so far. the missing card caper.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Love all the Valentine cards that I received so far. They came in two groups. The first batch included kmeyer1313, beautiful nightmare, hostesswiththemostess, Itzpopolotl, hallorenescene .The second batch included Spookybella977, Dee14399 & Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

@kmeyer1313: Thanks for the Monster High Vampy Valentine. I Loved the Valentine stickers on the envelope and the lenticular skull.
@ beautiful nightmare: Although I don't watch Dr. Who, I knew it was a dalek and thought it extremely cute. Thank you.
@hostesswiththemostess: Yours was the first card that I opened. Loved the traditional feel of it. Just what I imagine for a handmade valentine. Thanks.
@Itzpopolotl: Thanks for the Vampy Valentine wishes. The Halloween stickers were great and made me happy.
@hallorenescene: We were both on a pirate wavelength this V-day. Great minds think alike. Thank you.
@Spookybella977: Thanks for the sweet sentiment. Love the hearts on the eyes.
@Dee14399: Wow. The definition of a Vampy Valentine. Hope you had a machine for all of that cutwork. Great design you chose. Thanks.
@Stinkerbell n Frog Prince: Another great artistic picture. Inspired choice of grave for Valentines Day. Thank you.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

happy hallontines day!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yes, happy valentines day everyone.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

boooo my valentines must all be late. Sorry everyone. Thank you to everyone who sent one to me. I'll try to put a picture on later


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Happy vday everyone. My cards were sent this past Monday, please let me know if you didn't or don't get mine.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello everyone! Happy Late Valentine's Day! I hope you all enjoyed the day. Silver Lady and I gotten the cards and love every one of them!




























More is coming!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like a fun card swap! Will look forward to getting in on another one in the future.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

stan, if you're interested, they are having a rotten egg card swap next. check with hallomas


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you to hostess with the mostess , spiderwitch, stinkerbell & frog prince, candy creature, scareme, spookybella, nowhining, itzpopolotl, kmeyer, frostytots and hallorenescene for the lovely valentines! Some were sparkly some were sweet some were creepy but all were neat  and one rained hearts all over me!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Valentines weekend! 
I got some more awesome cards over the weekend from gloomycatt, Spider Witch, and frostytots! Thank you guys!!!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> stan, if you're interested, they are having a rotten egg card swap next. check with hallomas


Cool! Thanks


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Frog took me camping for the weekend, we searched out 8-10 cemeteries we've not visited before, I think next year's Valentine time card might be in the new batch of pictures we took. Made a run into Portland for a box of yummy VooDoo Donuts, the weather was great for this time of year... no rain and sunny, came home to 6 more cards fantastic cards. What a nice way to finish off the weekend.

Thanks go out to NOWHINING and Silver Lady, SpiderWitch, frostytots, Gloomycat, Candy Creature, and hallowmas.


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Voodoo donuts? I think I saw them on No Reservations with Anthony Bourdain, and my favorite writer Chuck Palahniuk was there. Sounds like you had a great vday!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

frostytots said:


> Voodoo donuts? I think I saw them on No Reservations with Anthony Bourdain, and my favorite writer Chuck Palahniuk was there. Sounds like you had a great vday!


I wouldn't doubt it... They are a hot item here in the NW everyone talks about them like they are a gift from the gods. I always wondered what the big thing about them was... kinda like Krispy Kreme when they moved ... in the end they were ok but nothing special to us. But when we were at the first Portland West Coast Haunters convention there was a Voodoo a few block away so we though we'd pop in. We learned there is almost always a LINE wrapped around the place and yea the donuts are great... well worth the LONG wait. When we were there last Saturday at 9 pm the line was still out the door. We've learned NEVER go on a Sunday afternoon the line will be wrapped around the parking lot. But where else you going to get such a cute and tasty little ok huge doughnut. If you're anywhere in the Portland Area check them out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great looking cards everyone and love voodoo doughnuts been a while since I went need to go now LOL


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I received awesome cards from hallowmas, Spiderwitch, gloomycatt, Candy Creature, frostytots, and Nowhining & Silver Lady over the last couple of mailing days - thank you so much!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you hallowmas and beautiful nightmare!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I never heard of voodoo donuts before. they are cute. I would love to try one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the cards I had
stinkerbellandfrogprince
hostesswiththemostess
beautifulnightmare
kmeyer1313
scareme
dee14399
lady arsenic
spookybella977
itzpopoloti
the cards I got today.
gloomycat, very pretty. did you make the card, or use one and add a nice touch? very pretty. I love the little gothic gal. and what you wrote tickled me. 
no whining and silver lady, I love the cute/creepy card you made. isn't that the phantom of the opera. nice choice.
frostytots, WOW! you drew that? free hand? designed it? awesome. and thanks for the warning. I think I moved. yeah! that's right, I moved. lol.
spider witch, what a beautiful card. hallmark of course. and tell Robert I love the dragon 2 card.....and the lenticular is awesome. I never saw dragon 1 or 2. is it a very good movie?
hallomas, that is a delightful card. you have some cool stamps. what fun it was to stamp. even your envelope is decorated well. and then there is your flippin awesome address label. love it. I usually don't save the envelopes, but I am this time for sure. 
candy creature, very cute card, now if you bury me in the back yard, please bury snoopy's dog bones with me so I will get dug back up. only need a cat nap, kay. lol.
thanks everyone for the wonderful cards. that makes everyone for me.
I sent mine out quite awhile ago. I hope everyone received one from me. 
I haven't heard or missed hearing if hostess with the mostess, beautiful nightmare, scareme, hallomas, spiderwitch, or spookybella got mine. let me know if you didn't, and i'll send you another.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I got some more great cards!!!! Thank you so much Candy Creature, NoWhining & Silver Lady, & scareme!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry this took so long to post, thanks Spookybella, NoWhining and SilverLady, and Itzpopolotl! I got them on Valentines day, what a nice treat. Hallorenescene, sorry I thought your card was in the picture, maybe I forgot to take it off the fridge. Here it is along with the last round.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! Now I'm going to look for the rotten egg exchange!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I received my 3rd batch of Valentine's cards in the mail on Valentines Day from gloomycatt, nowhining & silverlady, and hallowmas. 

@gloomycatt: I really love you made it a Happy Friday the 13th card...my first ever. Thanks.
@nowhining & silverlady: What a clever saying to go with the mummy picture. Also love the paperclip bookmark. Thank you.
@hallowmas: What a great collection of stamps. Really liked the "Bwa-ha-ha" on the back. I wish I would have had some of that Halloween tape to seal my Valentines with that you used on yours. My envelopes would not seal very well. Thanks.



Candy Creature said:


> Love all the Valentine cards that I received so far. They came in two groups. The first batch included kmeyer1313, beautiful nightmare, hostesswiththemostess, Itzpopolotl, hallorenescene .The second batch included Spookybella977, Dee14399 & Stinkerbell n Frog Prince
> 
> @kmeyer1313: Thanks for the Monster High Vampy Valentine. I Loved the Valentine stickers on the envelope and the lenticular skull.
> @ beautiful nightmare: Although I don't watch Dr. Who, I knew it was a dalek and thought it extremely cute. Thank you.
> ...


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

we get another Friday the 13th next month! Hallorenescene, I did actually make the card- it was fun! That stamp is my favorite and I used it at Christmas too  I had a photo mat stack by DCWV that was inspired by Twilight and it was perfect for valentines


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the wonderful and thoughtfull cards! 
Yes we will have a rotten egg/ bunny exchange! I'm think the middle of March 
I get my ink stamps and craft tape at michaels, I get the post stamps from zazzle
Already got my card stuff for rotten egg/ bunny exchange !!!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll start the rotten egg/ bunny thread on Friday the 13 th!!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

might want to start the thread sooner than that since Easter is on April 5 this year.


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Ugh I can't believe it's almost easter already. Oh well, that much closer to halloween I guess! Lol


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay thanks then the post thread will be up soon!


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Forgot to say "thank you" to gloomycat and nowhining/silverlady. Got these super awesome cards last week. 

Hallorenescene thank you, yes I did draw it myself


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Oops the photo didn't upload. Lets try this again:


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I want to thank everyone that exchange cards with Silver Lady, Spookyone and I. We all enjoyed them. They all made our days. We love seeing the talents and the thoughts made into these cards. LOVE YA ALLLL!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i too really enjoy doing these card exchanges lets do this as often as we can!
the next one is going to be the rotten egg/bunny exchange thread coming very soon


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the card exchanges too. I've wanted to do the reaper gifts but trying to come up with the time and ideas to do a gift can seem daunting. 

The cards give me a chance to be a little creative and show off some of my photos.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes I look forward to your photos!!!
And agree that it's much easier to get cards made than reaper stuff!
I'm already thinking of hallowe'en rotten eggs/ bunny cards!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I hope by now everyone has received a card from me, if not let me know. have a great day everyone.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi everyone!!!! I hope you all had a great Valentine's Day!!!! I loved all the cards I received!!! Thank you all so so much!!!!!! Opening each and everyone one made me very happy!!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes I agree it was always a nice surprise to get a card and very soon we will have another one the rotten egg/bunny exchange!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Hallomas, Loved the card


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Finally - I posted my valentine's cards - Yaay!....

These are both sides of my chotchkies cabinet, where I can display my cards for all the seasons except Christmas/Hanukkah (that takes over the whole house!)

The final card shot is both sides together, & the furry children were not visible during the shots, so I took one later in the day of my biggest cat, Punkin, shoving his bigness into the smallest box he can find. I'm sure it will fall apart if he does that a couple more times....he's the box flattener! lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kmeyer, nice cards. and I love the kitty.


----------

